# Steve Jobs: No Canadian iPhone 4 Delay



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

iphoneincanada.ca is saying that Steve Jobs has e-mailed someone denying there will be any delay of the Canadian release of iPhone 4 into August.

So, hopefully we'll still see the iPhone 4 by the end of July?

Steve Jobs: No iPhone 4 Delay for Canada | iPhone in Canada Blog - Tips, Tricks, News, and Tutorials for Canadian iPhone Users


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

I hope this isn't bull****.
I'm hoping the iPhone is release by July 23rd. (I'm taking off to Disney World that afternoon!)


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Banny said:


> I hope this isn't bull****.
> I'm hoping the iPhone is release by July 23rd. (I'm taking off to Disney World that afternoon!)


Hah. I'd get there early! Don't wanna miss your plane 'cause of this:



















Lineups around the globe for new iPhone - thestar.com


----------



## iKevin (Jun 9, 2010)

I sure as hell hope this is accurate. I just want a release date, I don't care if it's the end of July, just knowing helps ease it all.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Good news, that means "July", what Steve stated in June at the big iPhone unveil. There was no date, just a July launch, I'm good with that!


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i wonder why he never replied to the 20 emails i sent him :/ should we expect to know by tomorrow morning for more info from apple.ca? because the apple website goes down for maintenance on Sundays i think it would be a good time to update dont you?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Its not down every Sunday. I don't know if we'll see an update necessarily. 

They may make an announcement about how many they sold this weekend. And hopefully (if we're lucky) announce when exactly it'll go on sale in the "July" countries.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm thinking that whole lost iPhone/Gizmodo thing was the best thing for business Apple could have asked for. You don't see lineups like this for Android stuff.


----------



## howdyponcho (Apr 15, 2010)

This isn't really conclusive. The Canadian release of the iPhone might be delayed for a myriad of reasons other than high demand in the US. I do hope that Jobs was catagorically denying that the Canadian release is being delayed, though.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> You don't see lineups like this for Android stuff.


Sure you do: :heybaby:










But Sprint sold about 150,000 of these on launch weekend - and then said they sold WAY more. And then had to retrace their steps.

Sprint misstated EVO 4G sales, by a lot -- Engadget

And then there's the Analysts who think Apple's gonna report they've sold 1.5Million of these things over launch weekend. That's *only* 10 times (1,350,000) more.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope he is correct. I bet it will become available when I'm away at a conference in Europe for two weeks this July. Which will likely mean that I'll miss getting it right away and be affected by iPhone4 being sold out.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

howdyponcho said:


> This isn't really conclusive. The Canadian release of the iPhone might be delayed for a myriad of reasons other than high demand in the US. I do hope that Jobs was catagorically denying that the Canadian release is being delayed, though.



I agree. The question asked was "will the phone in Canada be delayed due to high demand" (paraphrasing, obviously), and SJ's response was "no."

No, it won't be delayed? Or no, the delay is not due to high demand? Not clear.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

he mean the iphone wont be delayed, iPhone 4 Sales Top 1.7 Million 

Pricing & Availability
iPhone 4 is available in the US for a suggested retail price of $199 (US)* for the 16GB model and $299 (US) for the 32GB model in both Apple and AT&T’s retail and online stores, Best Buy, Radio Shack and Wal-Mart stores. iPhone 4 is also available in the UK, France, Germany and Japan and will be available in an additional 18 countries by the end of July—Australia, Austria, Belgium, Canada, Denmark, Finland, Hong Kong, Ireland, Italy, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Norway, New Zealand, Singapore, South Korea, Spain, Sweden and Switzerland


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, seems the pundits were right, and they sold MORE than 1.7 million iPhone 4's. Wow.

And the Press Release still says they'll have it in Canada and 17 more countries by the end of July. Sweet.

Glad to see Apple (hopefully) learned something from the delay on the International iPad rollout.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

when do you all think apple will update apple.ca for more iphone 4 news?


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Rumoured July 23rd sale date.

MacNN


> Apple's wider international launch of the iPhone 4 has been penned in for July 23, according to an Electronista tipster. A source at a major Canadian carrier has the launch marked for that Friday, which would be consistent with the talk of a later July release date for the extra 18 countries involved. The contact warned that the date could move up if other carriers did the same, but Apple has rarely put launches across different dates for providers in a single country.
> The rumor isn't yet confirmed but is supported by statements attributed Steve Jobs that there would be no Canadian delay due to the iPhone 4's very strong sales in the US, Japan and a few key European countries. Worries have been raised ever since the iPad's original international ship date was pushed back a month just days before it was originally supposed to be released in late April.
> 
> Apple may have its best summer quarter for iPhones yet if it can keep production levels increasing for the wider debut, as it has already managed 1.7 million iPhones in its first wave and will be reaching a number of countries where iPhone penetration is high, such as South Korea.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

July 23 works for me, but last week of July isn't good as I'll be out of town and would have to wait even longer, I can't take it anymore waiting just for a date


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Adguyy said:


> July 23 works for me, but last week of July isn't good as I'll be out of town and would have to wait even longer, I can't take it anymore waiting just for a date


Non-issue. Just wait longer for the iPhone 4.


----------



## hexcalibur (May 27, 2010)

HawkEye123 said:


> Non-issue. Just wait longer for the iPhone 4.


You're a bad person. Now I have to find a tissue and clean coffee off my laptop screen.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

hexcalibur said:


> You're a bad person. Now I have to find a tissue and clean coffee off my laptop screen.


Non-issue. Just buy a new Macbook Pro.


----------



## hexcalibur (May 27, 2010)

Uh-oh. I fear we've just found ehmac's own private version of "That's what SHE said!"


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

hexcalibur said:


> Uh-oh. I fear we've just found ehmac's own private version of "That's what SHE said!"


Non-issue. Just explain it to people.


Edit: As for on topic contribution to this thread, I'd be thrilled with a July 23rd release date. I'm flying to Florida that afternoon and would love to do it with a new iPhone 4 in my pocket. (As I mentioned earlier in the thread.)
I don't think the launch date will be a huuuge problem where I am. (Newfoundland. It could be a gross underestimation, but I'm simply not expecting madness here. My Telus location says that madness was minimal last year.) But I'm full prepared to line up in the event that there is a huge demand for them.

My employer (who is also my best friend) has granted me the morning off to buy the iPhone whenever that happens.


----------



## iKevin (Jun 9, 2010)

July 23rd.. Not too shabby cept that I'll be working 4am till 12 noon that day, so I would assume it'll be long sold out by the time I get out of work.. 

Cough, cough.. I think I feel a sickness coming at the end of July.. 
a_a


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG, how did you know I wanted to buy a MacBook Pro? hehe:
15" i7, non-glossy


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

July 23rd works for me. I'm off Thursday through Sunday... yippee! 

(Although lining up is out of the question. If it's going to be mall madness then I can wait a week or two.)


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i wonder if the only fido store in my city will be included in the iphone 4 launch, if not im going to have to go the next closest city which i am sure i will find a huge line up on the launch day.


----------



## amoda (Sep 23, 2005)

URG!! I leave to a country that doesn't have Steve's iPhone blessing (Egypt) on July 20th! I don't return till August 20! Sigh, if it doesn't come before the 20th it might as well be a late August release for me.


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

Haha! If it is the 23rd, awesome! I have to work Canada Day and the 23rd is our alternative day off instead, victory! If not, maybe I'll check them out in PEI (leaving for there the day after), anyone from there on here think it'll be nuts?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

i hope 23rd as well. I also hope we can pre-order via the apple online store. I leave for the UK & Finland on the 30th, would be great to be able to pop in an O2 sim card when I get there, and have access to all the goodness that being connected offers while in a foreign land.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Benito said:


> I hope he is correct. I bet it will become available when I'm away at a conference in Europe for two weeks this July. Which will likely mean that I'll miss getting it right away and be affected by iPhone4 being sold out.


What are the dates you're away? I'll start planning to get my iPhone 4 then.



Isn't that always the way it goes though? With my luck they'll do it on a weekday, with no preorder and I'll be stuck either taking a day off just for this (which I'm loathe to do) or chancing it at Eaton Centre at lunch hour.

Maybe half a day would work...


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

I presume that anyone upgrading for the subsidized pricing would need to order from their carrier. Did the carriers have pre-orders for the 3GS last year?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

jakey said:


> I presume that anyone upgrading for the subsidized pricing would need to order from their carrier. Did the carriers have pre-orders for the 3GS last year?


AFAIK no-one had pre-orders last year. Not even Apple in Canada.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

thadley said:


> What are the dates you're away? I'll start planning to get my iPhone 4 then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you call your provider and order over the phone and you will have you new iPhone 4 by Monday or Tuesday. Thats what I have done in the past, even on the release date.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

Apple Canada has never had pre-orders 
Maybe they will change that for the iPhone 4 (I hope)
July 5 is a good day to announce the pre-orders! 
Or we can all call Rogers/Fido/Bell on the day asking them when the phone will come out! LOL


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Why don't you call your provider and order over the phone and you will have you new iPhone 4 by Monday or Tuesday. Thats what I have done in the past, even on the release date.


Exactly, then I'd have it by Monday or Tuesday. That's WAY too late.

I'm half-kidding but, last time I did that, Fido took WEEKS to get it to me. I dropped by a store and they happened to have one, so I cancelled that and got one there. As for 3GS, supplies were enough that I just got one from the Fido store on launch day. I'm not confident on the carrier's ability to get me an iPhone 4 in good time.

I'm thinking I might buy the unlocked version straight from Apple, and hoping that they'll allow preorders on that. For that, I'll just have it delivered to my office, done and done. Expensive, but I think it will keep a solid resale value and, if I do want to switch when my 3 years are up next year and the iPhone 5 isn't my cup of tea, easy peasy. Or, keep it as a backup/travel phone.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

US and other 4 countries got to know 17 days before the iphone 4 was going to be released. So i assume sometime next week, will know when we are getting it.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Adguyy said:


> Apple Canada has never had pre-orders
> Maybe they will change that for the iPhone 4 (I hope)
> July 5 is a good day to announce the pre-orders!
> Or we can all call Rogers/Fido/Bell on the day asking them when the phone will come out! LOL


It's a good bet Apple will allow preorders for the unlocked phone. 
As for preorders for subsidized phones - my guess is no. It'll probably be through your carrier. I have no proof of this, but with so many carrier choices in Canada, it is probably easier this way.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

with 5 carriers for the iphone 4 launch i think everyone who wants an iphone 4 on launch day will get it.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

thadley said:


> Exactly, then I'd have it by Monday or Tuesday. That's WAY too late.
> 
> I'm half-kidding but, last time I did that, Fido took WEEKS to get it to me. I dropped by a store and they happened to have one, so I cancelled that and got one there. As for 3GS, supplies were enough that I just got one from the Fido store on launch day. I'm not confident on the carrier's ability to get me an iPhone 4 in good time.
> 
> I'm thinking I might buy the unlocked version straight from Apple, and hoping that they'll allow preorders on that. For that, I'll just have it delivered to my office, done and done. Expensive, but I think it will keep a solid resale value and, if I do want to switch when my 3 years are up next year and the iPhone 5 isn't my cup of tea, easy peasy. Or, keep it as a backup/travel phone.


I have thought about the unlocked version as well but then I always go back to thinking that I am never going back to Bell, and Telus don't know but maybe much of the same they seem to be buddy buddy with Bell so they are out tof the question. As for the others they are all the cheap brands of their parents. So in the end I think I am going to be with Rogers most likely for the next 3 years (because their service is easy to deal with they speak english and the services is handled in this country, they do screw up on billing some times but they are very quick to resolve and give me something for my troubles) so why not save some money.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

daniels said:


> with 5 carriers for the iphone 4 launch i think everyone who wants an iphone 4 on launch day will get it.


It all depends on how many units there are. Orange in France only had 20,000 units for the whole country. Even on 3GS launch day in Canada, lots of the Carrier stores were sold out of the 5-10 units they received. 



Joker Eh said:


> I have thought about the unlocked version as well but then I always go back to thinking that I am never going back to Bell, and Telus don't know but maybe much of the same they seem to be buddy buddy with Bell so they are out tof the question. As for the others they are all the cheap brands of their parents. So in the end I think I am going to be with Rogers most likely for the next 3 years.


Telus and Bell are "buddy, buddy" 'cause they share the same 3G network. The network quality between the two should be identical to a 3G phone like the iPhone. The benefit of Rogers/Fido is that you can fall back to the GSM/EDGE network if the 3G network is unavailable. With Telus/Bell you'd just get "no service".

Telus also charges a $720  Early Termination Fee for Smartphones, whereas Rogers/Bell/Fido, etc... "only" charge $400. It's still highway robbery, but it's not as bad as $720.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

will all the fido, rogers, telus, bell stores across Canada get some of the iphone 4 to sell?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> Telus also charges a $720  Early Termination Fee for Smartphones, whereas Rogers/Bell/Fido, etc... "only" charge $400. It's still highway robbery, but it's not as bad as $720.


+$100 for DECF where applicable no? So for most people with smartphones that would be $500?


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Telus's ETF is the same as everyone else's now. Though people continue to spout the $720 fee every where.

I have never even gotten someone with an accent on Telus's customer service line. Best customer service for a cel company I have had. And I have dealt with 3 different carriers this year. The JD Powers survey agree with me. I do admit Roger's customer service has gotten a lot better. Bell's customer service has been brutal every time except once; they also have a real wal-mart approach: "this is our product, take it or leave it". Rogers and Telus both made me feel like they really wanted my business.

True, Bell and Telus can't fall back to edge, but why would you want to? I suppose it would be nice to switch to edge if you wanted to save battery. But Bell/Telus have more 3G coverage than Rogers has EDGE+3G. When a Rogers customer is saying "whew, fell back to edge", a Bell or Telus customer is saying "man this 3g is fast". In fact if you live outside GTA, are not complete urbanite, or live more than 4 feet off the trans-canada, Rogers is useless (Actually I use to lose reception on the trans-canada all the time). Rogers has no plans on expanding their 3G either. They have announced plans for 4G, but I am assuming that will just replace their tiny 3G map.

I know that was quite a rant. I really don't hate Rogers or love Telus. But I have spent a bunch of time researching carriers the past two months, and trying them out (beauty of no contract, shop around, make them your bitch for once.)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

When I was in Saskatchewan earlier this month, I lost Telus service on my iPhone 3Gs about 30 km outside Lloydminster AB., and never again had cell service for five days until I got back to Lloydminster. My camping buddy had his iPhone 3G and he had service all the way.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

That is a great point. Telus and Bell have ZERO HSPA in SK and MB. Sask will be getting it (via Sasktel) within 60 days I am told. I am not sure if it will roll out en masse like Bell/Telus did, or if they will cobble it together Rogers style. I suspect en masse. 

I am originally from Saskabush, so I do have major concerns about getting a HSPA device with Bell or Telus, and having no phone when I visit.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Interesting... Telus *just* changed that ECF thing on May 27th. You'd expect there would have been more press around it... though I suppose the company didn't want to be trumpeting "We used to screw you a LOT! Now we're only screwing you just as much as the other guys!!"

So now everyone has a max ECF of $400, +$100 usually for Data. But Data ECF is over after one year, I think? After Googling, it seems the 1 year limit for Data ECF is on Bell, but not sure if it applies to Rogers/Fido?


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

I don't think ETF/ECF's are something they like to talk about in ads. 

I went monthly with Telus, and she mentioned $100 ETF for data before a year. I said that is BS, no thanks, I'm outta here. She talked to her manager, and he said OK, no ETF. But I don't have that in writing, so I am not that confident about it. It also wasn't clear if they made an exception for me, or if CSR had it wrong at first, or... if they just lied .

Is the data ETF usually on top of the normal ETF? That is dirty. If I sign up for a plan that has voice and data combined, my ETF should be combined...

I can't seem to find reference to the $400 max, or seperate/combined data ETF on their site. I emailed them, I'll post what I find.

TELUS standard mobility Service Terms*|* TELUS Mobility

edit: 
-----------------------
found this 
Changing your rate plan*|* Billing*|* Support*|* TELUS Mobility

I am not sure now if their CSR has told me wrong, or if the info is outdated. I have heard from other people too that they now have a $400 limit. Also on that above limit, notice their their data ETF is actually $200. I'll be sure to confirm all that before I sign up for an iphone 4 contract with them.

~S


----------

